# First Sucsessful Project



## mike837go (Aug 12, 2015)

I bought the G0516 lathe/mill just over a week ago. Tonight I made the shaft that was the first official project for the machine.













Image



__ mike837go
__ Aug 12, 2015



						PTO box output shaft
					




Not exactly factory, but it fits!


----------



## mike837go (Aug 13, 2015)

fixed the pic.


----------



## kvt (Aug 13, 2015)

If you fixed it where did it go.   I do not see it


----------



## mike837go (Aug 13, 2015)

The permissions are correct. It's with the first post.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 13, 2015)

Personal accomplishment is a wonderful thing, leads to more and better, also confidence. Keep it up.


----------



## mike837go (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm having more trouble with posting the photo than milling the part!


----------

